# Brauche neue Grafikkarte



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem unsere GRafikkarte ist kaputt (gts 240) und brauche jetzt eine neue Graka für den acer aspire 5810 i5 750 ... ich spiele meistens so für counterstrike source ,die soll nicht so teuer sein so bis 100 euro welche Grakas können sie mir anbieten ? 
danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Bis 100€ ist eine AMD 7770 zu empfehlen. amd 7770 in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7770 GHz Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das ist aber ein PC, oder ist das ein Laptop? Bei nem Laptop wird das schwer bzw. ist quasi ein Totalschaden ^^


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Das ist ein normaler PC ... und wie soll ich dann das machen einfach treiber von nvidia deinstallieren und dann die graka raustuen dann die neue graka reintuen und den treiber installieren fertig ?


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Und ich habe nach gelesen die Graka passt bei meinem pc nicht rein weil die braucht ein 500W Netzteil und wir haben nur 400W NT und noch der Arbeitspeicher muss 8gb sein und wir haben nur 4 gb schade


----------



## Shorty484 (5. August 2013)

Also mit dem Arbeitsspeicher hat die Grafikkarte überhaupt nichts zu tun, der ist es egal ob da 4 oder 8 GB drin sind. Was ist es denn für ein Netzteil? Bei einem billigen Noname NT könnte es durchaus knapp werden. Wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist, was die 400W auch wirklich bringt, sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Fortron Source FSP450-60EP (450 Watt)   das ist das NT


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Hat das Netzteil denn einen PCIe-Stecker ? Das ist ein Stecker mit 6Pins oder auch 6+2 Pins (2 sind absteckbar), und es steht meist auch PCIe drauf.


Wenn ja, dann sollte eine AMD 7770 kein Problem sein. Wenn nein, dann wäre es trotzdem denkbar, dass es per Stromadapter klappt. Aber ansonsten: eine AMD 7750 oder Nvidia GT 640 brauchen keinen Stromstecker, kosten ca 20-30€ weniger - aber sind beinah nur HALB so schnell wie die 7770, das wäre natürlich extrem...


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

ich habe gerade den pc nicht hier aber ich denke das NT hat nur 6 pins weil die gts 240 brauchte auch nur 6 pins


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

ich hole den pc gleich ab okay und dann gucke ich


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Gameangel schrieb:


> ich habe gerade den pc nicht hier aber ich denke das NT hat nur 6 pins weil die gts 240 brauchte auch nur 6 pins



also, wenn die 240 selber schon nen Stromstecker brauchte, dann ist die AMD 7770 sicher kein Problem. Ich hab mal nachgesehen: die GT 240 braucht maximal 70 Watt, die AMD 7770 braucht maximal 80 Watt - das wäre schon beinah lächerlich, wenn es an den 10W scheitern würde, das würde ja bedeuten, dass schon eine neue zusätzliche Festplatte das Netzteil überlastet


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

ich hatte die NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240 und nicht die gt 240 )


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Gameangel schrieb:


> ich hatte die NVIDIA GeForce GTS 240 und nicht die gt 240 )



Okay, das ist noch "besser" : das ist ne umbenannte 9800 GT oder so, die braucht sogar bis zu über 100W, d.h. die AMD 7770 ist deutlich schneller UND braucht weniger Strom


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Achso okay Dankeschön nur wo kann ich die Graka am billigsten kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Also, diese hier zB XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) soll auch recht leise sein, und wenn Du über den Preisvergleich reingehst direkt das erste Angebot bei hardwareversand.de : da kostet der Versand bei Vorkasse 4-5€, und der Shop ist sehr gut, seit vielen Jahren einer der größten Shops in D. Ich bestelle da auch oft, und bei PC-Konfigurations-Fragen hier im Forum wird von anderen und mir auch oft hardwareversand.de empfohlen - bisher hab ich hier im Forum noch keine negative Rückmeldung gehabt. 

Vorkasse ist dort also kein Risiko (außer die gehen über Nacht insolvent  ) , ich überweise immer online per Sparkasse zu deren Sparkassen-Konto, da hab ich bisher immer schon am folgenden Tag den Geldeingang bestätigt bekommen und am gleichen Abend ging das Paket auch schon raus.

Auch bei ner Rücksendung geht das dort idR einwandfrei, ich hatte schon 3-4 Tage nach meiner Rücksendung das Geld wieder auf dem Konto, wobei das aber auch 2 Grafikkarten waren, in denen ich schon beim Einbau merkte, dass was nicht stimmt, d.h es war keine Reklamation erst nach 10 Monaten oder so  

Wo seit ner Weile auch viele kaufen ist zB mindfactory, die sind beim Preisvergleich auch meist vorne dabei wie zb bei diesen beiden Modellen der 7770 : HIS Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition iCooler, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (H777FN1G) oder Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11201-17-20G)

auch gut wären Shops wie alternate, caseking, hoh.de ...


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Hmmm ich brauche eigentlich 2 gb oder ?weil die Graka die davor war hatte auch 2 gb


----------



## svd (5. August 2013)

Ach nee, ist nicht notwendig. In dieser Leistungsklasse bringt das zusätzliche GB an Video RAM gar nichts.
Früher war DDR3 RAM relativ günstig, da haben sie wohl einfach mehr verbaut, weil sich 2GB auf dem Datenblatt immer gut machen...

Aber 1GB GDDR5 (mit seiner höherer Bandbreite) sind im Endeffekt besser, als 2GB langsamer DDR3 Speicher.


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

Okay danke soll ich mal ein bild vom netzteil schicken ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Kannste machen, aber dann von der Tabelle mit Amperewerten bei 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt. Aber wie gesagt: an sich braucht die GTS 240 mehr Strom als die AMD 7770, das wäre also seltsam, wenn es wegen des Netzteils nicht klappen sollte. Es könnte evlt aus anderen Gründen ein Problem geben, aber an sich ist das Board neu genug (da ist ja wohl Sockel 1156, wenn da ein i5 750 drinsteckt ? ), um keinerlei Probleme zu machen


----------



## Gameangel (5. August 2013)

JA da steckt ein i5 750 prozessor drinnen und ich denke ob ich hier die kaufen soll XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4)      läuft die graka überhauüpt mit dem prozessor gut zusammen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2013)

Mit DEM Prozessor würden auch viel bessere Grafikkarten problemlos noch ihre Leistung ausnutzen. Die CPU ist nämlich noch recht stark, das ist auch ein Vierkerner, der reicht also auch für neueste Spiele noch aus, obgleich ein neuer core i5 für 150-200€ natürlich noch mehr Leistung hätte.


----------



## Gameangel (6. August 2013)

XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4)   

pass die auch wegen dem netzteil weil die verbraucht 550 watt und auf dem nt steht nur max 450 watt


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2013)

Ja klar, die hab doch auch empfohlen. Wie gesagt: die Karte braucht weniger als Deine jetzige Karte, das Netzteil reicht also zu 99,9%. und diese Watt-Empfehlungen sind immer übertrieben, damit selbst ein sehr schlechtes "550 Watt"-Netzteil ausreicht. Billige Modelle werben nämlich oft mit zB 500W, sind aber effektiv nicht besser als ein 300W-Markenmodell und bringen mehr als 400W nur instabil, daher empfehlen die Hersteller halt vorsichtshalber "zu viel" Watt.


----------



## Gameangel (6. August 2013)

XFX Radeon HD 7770 Dual Fan 1024MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

passt die graka wegen dem netzteil überhaupt


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2013)

Schreib ich chinesisch? ^^ oder hast Du das Posting nicht gesehen?


----------

